# Datei in Registry-Autostart



## Disenchant (30. April 2004)

Hallo da draussen

Ich hab eine Frage:
"Hat jemand ein Script, das er mir geben könnte, um eine Datei in die Run-Dateien in der Registry zu kopieren"

Ich hab echt keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll und im Internet finde ich nichts schlaues dazu  

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Peace Disenchant


----------



## lohokla (30. April 2004)

hm.. Ich weiß nicht genau wie du dir das vorstellst, aber es gibt zum Beispiel die Möglichkeit eine Textdatei zu erstellen mit den Inhalt

```
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
 "wmp_start"="C:\\Programme\\Windows Media Player\\mplayer2.exe"
```
Wenn du jetzt die Endung dieser Datei von ".txt" in  ".reg" änderst wird nach einen doppelklick auf die reg-Datei das angegebene Programm (hier im Bsp: MediaPlayer) in den Autostart geschrieben.


----------



## Disenchant (1. Mai 2004)

Ja danke erstmal
Aber ist leider nicht das, wonach ich suche. Ich muss eine .exe direkt in die Registry zu den Run-Dateien verschieben können, ohne das der User da noch Doppelklicks oder so machen muss --> Es muss vollautomatisch beim ausführen des VB-Progis geschehen


----------



## thekorn (1. Mai 2004)

check mal den thread:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=143566 

gruß
thekorn


----------

